# www.182.... .ch oder so ????



## AoRHawk (19. Dezember 2001)

Ich suche Website ich glaub URL war irgentwas mit 182 und clan oder so!! Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war der link auf einer dieser seiten hier!!! Glaube sogar das es ne Site vonnem Mitglied ist ich hab abe nix gefunden wäre alsonett wenn mir jemand helfen kann!!!


----------



## Klon (19. Dezember 2001)

Du solltest bei den Foren nicht nur auf den Namen sondern auch auf die Beschreibung schaun, Homepage Review steht in diesem Fall leider nicht für die Suche nach verschollenen Websites.

Verschoben.


----------



## AoRHawk (20. Dezember 2001)

sorry!!!


----------

